# Types of rounds in the cf



## san012 (13 Feb 2015)

So I'm on bmq (reserves weekend) and im having my weapons handling exam this weekend. I do know what to expect but I heard they are going to ask about types of rounds, positions, cleaning rifle and marksmanship principles. 

I can't remember the types of rounds used in the cf. iiknow there are: 

Dummies: the ones we're using for the exam. These are used for drills and pracitces. They contain no gun powder and are silver. 

Blanks contain gun powder but no real bullet

Tracers: Real bullets, the ones we use at the range

I can't remember the rest. Did I name every characteristic?


----------



## McG (13 Feb 2015)

san012 said:
			
		

> Tracers: Real bullets, the ones we use at the range


Real bullets, yes, but more specifically these are the ones that burn bright on the backside so you can visually trace the projectile path through the air.

You have forgotten Ball - the real bullets that do not glow.


----------



## san012 (13 Feb 2015)

Balls are used when?


----------



## LightFighter (13 Feb 2015)

san012 said:
			
		

> Balls are used when?



Ball is the most common round, when you do your PWT on the C7 ball ammo is what you will use. As well, when you see a belt of C6 and C9 ammo, the majority of those bullets will be ball, but every 5th round will be tracer.


----------



## san012 (13 Feb 2015)

What else am I going to be asked? I'm trying to prepared as much as I can


----------



## LightFighter (13 Feb 2015)

san012 said:
			
		

> What else am I going to be asked? I'm trying to prepared as much as I can



Well, did you pay attention during your classes? Everything your staff has covered is a potential question.


----------



## dapaterson (13 Feb 2015)

san012 said:
			
		

> Balls are used when?


This is the greatest quote in the history of the internet.


----------



## san012 (13 Feb 2015)

I did but there are so many things we covered that I don't know what to expect. I don't wanna fail the exam


----------



## Sigs Pig (13 Feb 2015)

san012 said:
			
		

> I did but there are so many things we covered that I don't know what to expect. I don't wanna fail the exam


WOW!   :facepalm:
You want the answers given to you, so you can pass a 'knowledge' exam; Then if/when live rounds are actually coming at YOU, you expect to know what to do??? Does your fire team partner do your 'physical' tests for you also?

If you have questions, ask the course instructor. He DOES NOT want you going off asking strangers questions on what they are trying to teach you. They especially want to know if you do NOT understand, it may be rough, but they want to ensure you know the subject matter. Someday, you could be watching their backs and they will want that knowledge behind them.

ME


----------



## krimynal (13 Feb 2015)

Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> WOW!   :facepalm:
> You want the answers given to you, so you can pass a 'knowledge' exam; Then if/when live rounds are actually coming at YOU, you expect to know what to do??? Does your fire team partner do your 'physical' tests for you also?
> 
> If you have questions, ask the course instructor. He DOES NOT want you going off asking strangers questions on what they are trying to teach you. They especially want to know if you do NOT understand, it may be rough, but they want to ensure you know the subject matter. Someday, you could be watching their backs and they will want that knowledge behind them.
> ...




X 100000 

Whatever you might think , the instructor are not there to make you fail.  Come up to them as soon as you can and tell them you want to make sure you understand correctly and that you might need a little time with them to make sure you do.  They will provide you with that time to ensure you know what you are talking about and doing.  This is not a regular Ethic test , this is about live firearms , and live weapons handling , this is not a joke , and they won't take it lightly !

ask them and they will help you , this is what instructors do !


----------



## san012 (13 Feb 2015)

I know the physical stuff like IA and make safe and function checks. But hey I'm just what are we going to cover. I Remember most of the stuff but not all


----------



## runormal (13 Feb 2015)

san012 said:
			
		

> I know the physical stuff like IA and make safe and function checks. But hey I'm just what are we going to cover. I Remember most of the stuff but not all



Why didn't you ask last weekend? Do you have your instructors email address? What about a coursemate?


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Feb 2015)

Considering the wealth of information here at army.ca from people who have been in the CF longer than I've been alive and industry experts like KevinB asking questions here really isn't the blasphomey that some of you are making it out to be.

He's new to the CF and trying to learn, give him a break.


----------



## krimynal (13 Feb 2015)

I don't think anyone is bashing on him.  We are only saying that if he needs more info , he should ask some teammates or staff member , as far as I know , this is what CF is all about , building a team spirit and the staff is there to provide the info.  

Usually you would get a review before the exam just to make sure everyone knows the stuff.  There is also a way to ask the staff about a review or a bit more info is you really aren't sure.


----------



## Shamrock (13 Feb 2015)

san012 said:
			
		

> Balls are used when?



Typically when one identifies a gap in his knowledge and asks his instructor for guidance despite the potential of disappointment or anger.


----------



## Sigs Pig (13 Feb 2015)

"Balls are used when?"


			
				Shamrock said:
			
		

> Typically when one identifies a gap in his knowledge and asks his instructor for guidance despite the potential of disappointment or anger.


EXACTLY! I mentioned it would be rough. But it does seem like an easy thing to do.... now!

san012 - Ask questions, always ask if you do not know. At my civilian job, I always tell the apprentices to ask questions, you will never learn otherwise. So drive the course instructor nuts, you will learn, and the best part, they will not forget you, even years down the road and that can be a good thing.

ME


----------



## Remius (13 Feb 2015)

krimynal said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone is bashing on him.  We are only saying that if he needs more info , he should ask some teammates or staff member , as far as I know , this is what CF is all about , building a team spirit and the staff is there to provide the info.
> 
> Usually you would get a review before the exam just to make sure everyone knows the stuff.  There is also a way to ask the staff about a review or a bit more info is you really aren't sure.



He's on a reserve course.  Part time.  Likely every two weekends.  So the benefit of having course mates handy or duty staff like marching NCOs and such are likely not there like on a full time course.

army.ca is a ready ressource.  Or at least it could be.


----------



## krimynal (13 Feb 2015)

I did my BMQ on a weekend basis , every 2 weekend , and we had a facebook group , we spoke to each other by SMS , if YOU WANT a teamspirit , you make do.  

the staff gave us personal email / cell number if we had any questions. 

Yeah Army.ca is a good site, but you should still try the first 2 options simply because this is the right way to do it


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Feb 2015)

He should be studying his notes and handouts. If he doesn't have any, that's his most valuable lesson learned at this point. If he fails, he'll be given extra instruction and another chance.

Time to grow up and stop depending on others. There's only one person responsible if he fails.


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Feb 2015)

krimynal said:
			
		

> This is not a regular Ethic test , this is about live firearms , and live weapons handling , this is not a joke


It sounds like you are saying Ethics are a joke


----------



## krimynal (13 Feb 2015)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> It sounds like you are saying Ethics are a joke



lol not my point , I just mean that usually the weapon exam is right before the live range fire ... so there is no reason to fail it and screw it up ! it's a definite test that needs to be a pass for everyone.  

Ethics is very important , but in itself , you can't really kill a man by failing a test on ethics ( that is by answering wrong ON PAPER ) trust me I know how a wrongfull ethic value can screw up a career !


----------



## my72jeep (13 Feb 2015)

Well there was the round bought by bloggns for wearing his beret in the mess, the round smith bought on promotion to 2Lt. My troop mate bought a round when he miss crimped the det to the fuze causing a delay of 30 min. I for what ever reason bought a few rounds when I told the mess I was getting married. Do I need to list more?


----------



## Zoomie (13 Feb 2015)

Do they still use HE 5.55mm?  I've been out of that game for a while.


----------



## expwor (13 Feb 2015)

Flashbacks to the '70's
Besides the rounds listed isn't there AP and API
AP Armour Piercing
API Armour Piercing Incendiary

Tom


----------



## expwor (13 Feb 2015)

Also, just flashed to me
WP White Phosphorous  It was used when I was in on the .50 cal spotting rifle which was part of the 
106mm recoilless rifle
Don't know if WP rounds in use or not in the CF now

Tom


----------



## runormal (13 Feb 2015)

Crantor said:
			
		

> He's on a reserve course.  Part time.  Likely every two weekends.  So the benefit of having course mates handy or duty staff like marching NCOs and such are likely not there like on a full time course.
> 
> army.ca is a ready ressource.  Or at least it could be.



I don't disagree, I did my basic on the weekends as well but I also had everyone in my sections phone numbers/emails, I also created a private Facebook group where we all asked questions, posted inspection standards etc.

However I will attempt to assist the member.

In my opinion what I would focus on is:
Safety infractions (weapon down range, individual safety precaution, clearing before and after assembly, on safe when not shooting)
Timings that you need to meet (loading a mag by hand, with a charger and anything else that is timed). Your instructors should also ask you if you have any questions prior to the rest, if they don't ask them. 

Don't over think and remain calm.the way I was taught is that you were supposed to be able to drills with out thinking about so that when you actually are shooting it is all muscle memory. 

How did they instruct shootinf from a distance? On my course we had Herman the German and wed point where we would aim based on the distance and whether they were walking or running.

The C7 is effective up to 300m away and with a section can enagae up to 600m.

Good luck and again remember safety, safety.

One last point, when you load you need more pressure to load a magazine full of dummy rounds (on my basic we did loads/unloads and when it came to the test no one had every loaded a rifle with bullets and a few couldn't get the magazine to catch causing them to fail).

Good luck, you will be fine.

Cheers

Edit:

The four types of rounds you need to be concerned with.
Dummy (silver cremped ends)
Blank (brass colour cremes ends, shorter than ball rounds)
Live/Ball (live bullets)
Tracers (look the same as live/ball but with a green coat) which will allow tour rounds to illuminate roughly after 100m)


----------



## Good2Golf (13 Feb 2015)

runormal said:
			
		

> ...The four types of rounds you need to be concerned with.
> Dummy (silver cremped ends)
> Blank (brass colour cremes ends, shorter than ball rounds)
> Live/Ball (live bullets)
> Tracers (look the same as live/ball but with a green coat) which will allow tour rounds to illuminate roughly after 100m)



When did tracer change from a red/maroon tip to green?  ???


----------



## KevinB (13 Feb 2015)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> When did tracer change from a red/maroon tip to green?  ???



Never - unless your crossed into the Soviet Union or other wrong colored tracer entity.
  But also that would be Orange or Red - Maroon is for Beret's  



In 5.56mm Green Tip M885 is the US Ball round (lets not get me going here on M855A1) - it was designed so troops would know not to put M855 in the M16A1, and replaced the M193 55gr ball round


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Feb 2015)

runormal said:
			
		

> The four types of rounds you need to be concerned with.
> Dummy (silver cremped ends)
> Blank (brass colour cremes ends, shorter than ball rounds)
> Live/Ball (live bullets)
> Tracers (look the same as live/ball but with a green coat) which will allow tour rounds to illuminate roughly after 100m)



Tracers, ball and blank are all live


----------



## Good2Golf (14 Feb 2015)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Never - unless your crossed into the Soviet Union or other wrong colored tracer entity.
> But also that would be Orange or Red - Maroon is for Beret's
> 
> 
> ...



...or was it violet...low intensity tracer for use with NVG...helos used it, IIRC.


----------

